# Joe Johnson finally struck a cord w/ me



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I have to admit that I was under the impression that Joe Johnson was gonna be an NBA bust. When Penny was injured last season, he did nothing to solidify a starting position. Penny came right back to the starting line-up and that spoke volumes to me regarding the confidence the coaching staff had in Joe.

But this summer, Joe has shown me what I've been looking for! He scored 32 in one game and hit 20+ in a couple more! That's what I wanted to see from a 10th pick! He was even dropping dimes! 10 one game and 7 another! I'm glad to see this production out of him. The Suns are looking VERY good to me. I would start Joe at the 2 w/ Penny being back-up. I heard Penny is out of shape anyway.

PG - Marbury/Barbosa
SG - Joe/Penny(G/F)/Casey(G/F)
SF- Matrix
PF - Amare/Outlaw/Zarko
C - Tsakalidas/Voskuhl/Williams


----------



## JJfan172 (Jul 31, 2003)

I hope you are right about penny being out of shape because i really want Joe to start. He's the future at SG for the Suns so they might as well start him now.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> I have to admit that I was under the impression that Joe Johnson was gonna be an NBA bust. When Penny was injured last season, he did nothing to solidify a starting position. Penny came right back to the starting line-up and that spoke volumes to me regarding the confidence the coaching staff had in Joe.


That didn't mean they didn't have confidence in him it just meant that Penny is the veteran and he is still a solid contributor. Right now he is still better than Joe Johnson. He still needs to work on being consistent and better shot selection. I never thought he would be a bust because he has game.



> But this summer, Joe has shown me what I've been looking for! He scored 32 in one game and hit 20+ in a couple more! That's what I wanted to see from a 10th pick! He was even dropping dimes! 10 one game and 7 another! I'm glad to see this production out of him. The Suns are looking VERY good to me. I would start Joe at the 2 w/ Penny being back-up. I heard Penny is out of shape anyway.


Not trying to take anything away from Joe, but he did good in Summer League because he is the most experienced player that the Suns had on their SL squad. He was like the "vet" on that team so everyone looked at him for leadership and he came through. 
Penny is not out of shape he has been working out this whole off-season and he was even averaging like 35 points 10 rebounds 8 assists in one Summer League. I say start Penny at SG and let Joe Johnson get backup minutes until he proves otherwise.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> I have to admit that I was under the impression that Joe Johnson was gonna be an NBA bust. When Penny was injured last season, he did nothing to solidify a starting position. Penny came right back to the starting line-up and that spoke volumes to me regarding the confidence the coaching staff had in Joe.
> 
> But this summer, Joe has shown me what I've been looking for! He scored 32 in one game and hit 20+ in a couple more! That's what I wanted to see from a 10th pick! He was even dropping dimes! 10 one game and 7 another! I'm glad to see this production out of him. The Suns are looking VERY good to me. I would start Joe at the 2 w/ Penny being back-up. I heard Penny is out of shape anyway.
> ...


:yes: :yes: YES ! I agree with you


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Ahem


Joe will start once he becomes better than Penny.

Right now, Penny still is capable of contributing so much on court.
Not too mention he allows Marbury to play off the ball every now and then.


Joe will get his time, but Penny stays, coz he can still play. Joe can get some minutes by playing SF, SG and PG.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Phoenix's team for next year, alot, and even more for the future

PG- S.Marbury, L.Barbosa
SG- J.Johnson, A.Hardaway, C.Jacbosen
SF- S.Marion, A.Hardaway, Z.Cabarkapa, C.Jacobsen
PF- A.Stoudemire, B.Outlaw, Z.Cabarkapa, T.Gugliotta
C- J.Voshkul, J.Tsakalidis, S.Williams

With almost everyone on that team getting better then last year, this team is almost a lock for the 6-8 seed, though it will be a tough fight ..


----------

